# MSMG Toolkit



## coldiron (Dec 4, 2011)

I am looking for a copy of MSMG Toolkit 8.8. Yes, it's an older version of today's 12.0 and the reason is I have good documentation for the 8.8.
Also, I have not been able to find any docs for 11. x or 12.0 ! 

A big Thank you to anyone that can help!


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

If you read this you'll know how to use it to remove bloatware: Ultimate Windows 10 Bloatware Removal Tool | MSMG Toolkit: Delete Bloatware, Cortana, Windows Defender


----------



## coldiron (Dec 4, 2011)

Corday said:


> If you read this you'll know how to use it to remove bloatware: Ultimate Windows 10 Bloatware Removal Tool | MSMG Toolkit: Delete Bloatware, Cortana, Windows Defender


Yes, I know what it's made for! Without some info it is not easy to work! The very good doc I have is for the 8.8 version, but the ver 11.xx and 12.0 are very different so the doc is no help.
The link you posted shows the 8.8 version..


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Expand each category> Old versions of Windows, Mac and Linux Software, Apps & Abandonware Games - Download at OldVersion.com If it's not there, chances are it's not available.


----------



## coldiron (Dec 4, 2011)

Corday said:


> Expand each category> Old versions of Windows, Mac and Linux Software, Apps & Abandonware Games - Download at OldVersion.com If it's not there, chances are it's not available.


No joy!
I find it odd that the creators of the toolkit program would not create a doc for their great program as they keep making updates! 
Thanks for looking!


----------

